# Saltwater Setup



## iTzBeen23 (Jan 14, 2010)

So Im Planing On Changing my 55 gallon tank to saltwater soon and these are the things i have..

AquaC Remora Protein Skimmer w/ Drain
Magnum 350 filter 
AquaClear 70
3 Maxijet 1200's
100watt heater
T5 Lighting 216W Bulbs
Coralife digital thermometer
Small Mag-Float
30lbs of base rock
40lbs of white sand

Can Anybody Tell Me What Else i Need?

i also have a 300 watt heater and a big magfloat

if i get a aquaclear 110 what other filter do i need?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

iTzBeen23 said:


> So Im Planing On Changing my 55 gallon tank to saltwater soon and these are the things i have..
> 
> AquaC Remora Protein Skimmer w/ Drain
> Magnum 350 filter
> ...


-refractometer/hydrometer and testkits
- some live rock to seed the baserock
-bucket of salt
-sw mixing bucket and some storeage system for ro water (with a 55g tank you should buy your own RODI unit)
_ A small mag float may not work as the magnet may not be strong enough. I prefer using scrapers over magfloats anyways
- How big of a tank is the heater for? 100W doesnt seem big for a 55g tank
-id probably turn the ac70 into a fuge. Cannister filters arnt ideal for sw tanks.

What are you planning to stock?


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Hey Sean, as Mod should you not have moved this instead of only replying to it


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

****** said:


> Hey Sean, as Mod should you not have moved this instead of only replying to it


Im confused. I did move it.


----------



## shiver905 (May 27, 2009)

I cant reply to this thread without an essay that id like not to type out.
Hell you wont even understand it.

Put in some good hours RESEACHING.


----------

